# What other things do you like to do in Orlando area?



## Serina (Jun 27, 2010)

We love going to Disney and the parks but as our son has gotten older, we like to find new and different fun things to do outside of the Disney theme parks. Just wondering what other things Tuggers have enjoyed doing in and around the Orlando area?


----------



## toontoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Gatorland is a fun carnival type park with gators

wonder works on i drive is great for kids and adults

i think universal is great, but i love coasters

sea world has a few coasters and is fun. besides the major things i would say orlando has malls


----------



## blondietink (Jun 28, 2010)

Universal/Islands of Adventure

Sea World

Gatorland

Airboat rides through the swamp

A day or two in Clearwater Beach/Cocoa Beach

Outlet Malls


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 28, 2010)

It's been a number of years since we have visited Universal (my sons have gone twice without us).  We plan on going this August because of my daughter and nieces otherwise Universal would wait again for October or a later time.  I expected more than usual crowds because of Harry Potter.

We have also not been to Seaworld in a long time, so we plan on going here also.  My brother and his family have never been to a water park (Disney) and we plan on going to one.

Would love do try swimming with the Dolphins someday too.

Would also love to visit Holy Land.


----------



## Aviator621 (Jul 4, 2010)

Would also consider a drive out to Cape Canaveral--only about an hour away, and there are few things more impressive then seeing the size and scope of their launch facilities, and gaining a strong appreciation of our space history.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 4, 2010)

The Charles Hosmer Morse Museum of American Art (aka the Morse Museum) in Winter Park, Florida (15 minutes from downtown Orlando). The Morse Museum houses the most comprehensive collection of works by Louis Comfort Tiffany.

One of the best parts of the Morse collection, in my opinion, is the Tiffany Chapel. In the restored chapel you will see the brilliantly colored windows, mosaics, marble, jewels, glass, stone, and furnishings that make up the chapel interior that Tiffany created for the 1893 World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago. It was Tiffany's work at this exposition, and most especially the chapel, that clearly established him internationally as one of the leading artists/designers of his era.

Hugh and Jeannette McKean rescued the Chapel - they had it dismantled from Tiffany's estate on Long Island and shipped to the Morse Museum where it was restored. The story of the Tiffany Chapel's journey from Chicago to New York City and then to Tiffany's Long Island estate is a fascinating one which you can research if interested. 

For more information about the Morse Museum see http://www.morsemuseum.org/

Also, I would consider a day-trip to the Winter Park area - in addition to the Morse Museum, the stretch south from the museum along N Park Avenue to W. Fairbanks Avenue has its own fun ambiance of shops and side-walk restaurants/cafes. Also in this area, and not far from the museum, you can do a fun scenic boat trip on Lake Osceola and it's canals. The scenic boat trip departs from 312 E. Morse Boulevard, Winter Park, FL. For more info
see http://scenicboattours.com/home.htm

At the junction of N. Park Avenue and W. Fairbanks Avenue is the entrance to Rollins College.  On the Rollins College Campus is the Cornell Fine Arts Museum (CFAM).  If you enjoy art, CFAM is a also a nice museum to visit and Rollins has a beautiful campus.  If you do the scenic boat tour, you'll also see some of the Rollins Campus from Lake Osceola. For more info on CFAM see http://www.rollins.edu/cfam/

Another day-trip to consider is the Bok Tower Gardens in Lake Wales, Florida. An extra treat would be to visit the Bok Tower Gardens during a time when they're having a carillon concert.  For more info see http://www.boktowergardens.org/

If you visit Lake Wales, be sure to visit Spook Hill and witness your car going uphill in neutral!  For more about the Legend of Spook Hill see
http://historiclakewales.com/spookhill/

Have a great trip to Orlando

Richard


----------

